# Robert Brink, violinist



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello all. New member. Not sure if this is the appropriate location for this post, so please move if needed.

My father was a violinist of note in his day, and he sent me some CDs of Mozart and Bach Sonata's to upload as I told him it was a way to reach many who had never heard his music. He's 88 now, and does not do concerts any more, but still teaches privately on occasion.

He has no 'net access and no Youtube (obviously...) is, but he's excited a new group of people world wide might get exposed to good classical, and his playing.

Here is a Mozart Sonata in E Minor, K. 304 Movement I.











Movement II:











I am planning to put up more music for those who love good classical, and I my fathers specialty and personal favorite, is Mozart. Although he's recorded 30+ albums, I believe these recordings have not been heard outside their original venue 'till now.

Enjoy

Will @ BrinkZone


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

This is probably not the comment you were looking for, but wow, you're related to someone who is notable enough to have a Wikipedia page. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Brink

That's pretty cool.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2012)

Toddlertoddy said:


> This is probably not the comment you were looking for, but wow, you're related to someone who is notable enough to have a Wikipedia page. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Brink
> 
> That's pretty cool.


I don't think he's ever seen a Wiki page. 

Probably put up by an ex student would be my guess. Cool.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

If it wasn't for the great internet i probably would have never found the wonders of classical music.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2012)

jani said:


> If it wasn't for the great internet i probably would have never found the wonders of classical music.


I grew up with all forms of music but the 'net has turned me onto all kinds music I may have never heard too. I may at some point get my fathers stuff on Itunes where it will sound fat better, and perhaps generate him a few $$$, but thought YT was a quick easy place to get started.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2012)

Follow up: I put up a YT page for him:

http://www.youtube.com/RobertBrinkViolin

I should have more Mozart and Bach Sonata's to get up in the near future as time permits.


----------

